
Banking.js - The Missing API for Banks. Built with node.js - euforic
http://euforic.co/banking.js/
======
geuis
Couple of points here:

You need to add some information as to exactly _what_ this is doing. By
clicking around I finally get to this page, <http://www.ofx.net/>. What,
exactly, is OFX? This is something I've never even heard of.

How do I know what my bank's "BanksOfxApiURL" is? Am I submitting my banking
credentials to your 3rd party API and you're somehow logging into my bank
account and returning some XML or JSON data?

Please provide a _lot_ more information.

~~~
euforic
Thanks for the input I updated the readme with more info so people will have
more background and understanding of how and what the module does.

------
euforic
This is a node.js module that allows you to make a xhr call via your
computer/server to your bank. The bank will then respond with your bank
transactions from the dates you specified. You can also download your
transactions from your banking site (qfx quickbooks file) and then convert it
to xml or json

